
It looks like dark matter can be heated up and moved around - timhortonslatte
https://phys.org/news/2019-01-dark_1.html
======
mpc755
'Pushed out' dark matter _is_ curved spacetime.

Dark matter is a supersolid that fills 'empty' space, strongly interacts with
ordinary matter and is displaced by ordinary matter. What is referred to
geometrically as curved spacetime physically exists in nature as the state of
displacement of the supersolid dark matter. The state of displacement of the
supersolid dark matter is gravity.

The supersolid dark matter displaced by a galaxy pushes back, causing the
stars in the outer arms of the galaxy to orbit the galactic center at the rate
in which they do.

Displaced supersolid dark matter _is_ curved spacetime.

------
zunzun
Does this mean that dark matter might be smoke-able?

~~~
db48x
Dark matter doesn't interact with the electromagnetic force, so it can't form
any chemical bonds at all. It is therefore useless as a smokable.

~~~
zunzun
I understand - you would have to inject it. That makes sense.

